# Solved: MS Word disappeared from the right-click context menu



## newbie_olala (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi friends,

Recently when I right-click on, for example, an empty region in my desktop, and then select 'New', I don't see Microsoft Word any more. However Microsoft Access and Microsoft Publisher are still there. This problem causes me a lot of troubles because every time I need to create a new Word document in a specific folder I have to open Microsoft Word and then save the new and blank document to the target folder.

Please help me to solve this problem. I'm using Microsoft Office 2007 and Windows 7.

Thank you.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

When I do as you want to do, all it does is open a new document on the desktop, why would you want to save a file there?

As for Word not appearing in the Context Menu, I would say that someone had done some tweaking and removed Word from the listing.


----------



## newbie_olala (Nov 7, 2008)

DaveA said:


> When I do as you want to do, all it does is open a new document on the desktop, why would you want to save a file there?
> 
> As for Word not appearing in the Context Menu, I would say that someone had done some tweaking and removed Word from the listing.


Hi, thank you for your answer.

The desktop is just an example of the directory I want to save the file to. Imagine if you don't have MS Word in the right-click context menu, when you want to create a word document named _document1 _in folder _folder1_, then you will have to open MS Word, open the save as dialog box, navigate to folder _folder1 _and then save the blank document as _document1_ in there. Isn't this more complicated?

I'm the only one using my laptop, but I didn't perform any tweak regarding this problem. Anyway, I just want to get MS Word back in the list. Do you know how?

Thank you.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Have a try with this http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/21878-context-menu-add-shortcuts-icons.html


----------



## newbie_olala (Nov 7, 2008)

DaveA said:


> Have a try with this http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/21878-context-menu-add-shortcuts-icons.html


Hi DaveA, thank you for your answer.

Please take a look at the following figure:









The figure is a screen-short of my right-click context menu. From the figure you can see that MS Office Word doesn't exist in the New option, although MS Office Access and MS Office Publisher do.
So the above link you gave me is not relevant to my problem. I also tried the method suggested by the link:

```
http://superuser.com/questions/34704/windows-7-add-an-item-to-new-context-menu
```
but with no luck.

Do you have any other idea?

Regards,

newbie_olala


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Try doing a repair on Office.
Open Word, the the Office Orb (the big round thing in the upper left corner), and then select "Word Options" near the bottom of the pane.
There select "Resources" and then "Diagnose" and let it run.


----------



## newbie_olala (Nov 7, 2008)

After repairing the problem still existed. Well, I have uninstall and reinstall MS Office and everything has gone back to normal.
Thank you for your answers.


----------



## vega455 (May 25, 2010)

Maybe I'm a bit late, but I had same problem, and after google it, I've found an interesting solution...to be precise, it's more like alternative, than solution, but me like it (I really didn't want to reinstall office...), and find it very useful, so for the future, if anyone got same problem, here it goes:

so, the program name is:

FileMenu Tools, I've found it on this link http://www.winvistaclub.com/e11.html here you also have a few different solutions.

Download, install, and make your context menu, what ever you like it! It's really useful program.
And, for taking care of windows context menu, or that "New" menu you got on right click, I used this ShellNewHandler 1.0.0  stuff. Now in "New" menu I only got "Folder, and Briefcase".

That's the way I "fix" my context menu problem.

P.S. I register just because of this. But if anyone find this helpful, it's worthy.
Peace! =)


----------

